# Alinshop - Need a Review



## LEE GASPARI (Aug 9, 2019)

Need a review of Alinshop.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2019)

LEE GASPARI said:


> Need a review of Alinshop.



Honestly I've not heard anything really definitive, but I personally would stay clear because of the potential exposure.


----------



## Hurakan (Aug 9, 2019)

I know a couple guys that use them and have no complaints and I've not heard anything bad about the gear. But I agree with Spongy that they are in the spot light way too much for me.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2019)

He is still around????


----------



## Hurakan (Aug 9, 2019)

Yup...Still going.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you all.


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

I bought from Alinshop a few years ago, some Proviron and Primo Ace from Balkan "Pharma", all of it was bunk.  I ran the Proviron at up to 200mg/day, and absolutely no effect.  The Primo Ace is harder to say, but it does start to cut you up at about 2 weeks in, and I ran it for several weeks at 2-300/day, no effect, I threw out the rest.


----------



## XSL (Sep 10, 2019)

I use to use ashop. About a year ago it started getting sketchy I guess you could say. Shipping became VERY slow. A couple packages didn’t show up but they stuck to their word and reshipped them. I’ve had missing products before but they always sent me what I was missing. I used their winstrol and Dbol quite a bit and had good results. Last time I ordered it was “rebranded” and didn’t seem to be as strong


----------



## XSL (Sep 26, 2019)

Any luck with them?


----------



## mugzy (Sep 29, 2019)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15326-Ashop-OPINIONS-Wanted

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29018-Scammed-by-Alinshop-In


----------



## Yaya (Sep 29, 2019)

I was a  bigger fan of "ivitamin"


----------



## ItalianMuscle (Sep 29, 2019)

Alin was shady years ago, He is still over at ProMuscle. I always laugh at his posts as he tries to fit in the thread. Ive heard rumors the guy is crippled and in a wheelchair, yet he talks like he is an in shape bodybuilder, so who knows.  Best to stay away from that guy..


----------



## olemanmuscle (Oct 1, 2019)

Had no idea Alin was still around. 

Hell I used him like 20 years ago. He was shady back then.


----------

